# Group Hug Needed



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey guys, as a few of you know, shortly after our Fall Rally in Wisconsin, my wife was diagnosed with a serious health concern. We could surly use the arms of all of our friends wrapped tightly around us tomorrow as we begin the long road to recovery.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Many tight hugs and well wishes to her! She'll pull thru this!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you as our out stretched arms attempt to comfort you!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We are all holding tight and praying for your family.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Great big hugs from Oregon


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris u know that are thoughts are with u, heather and the boys during this time. If u need anything even picking up the boys for a day let me know. I consider ur family to be good friends and wish u all the best during this difficult time.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hugs and prayers from PA


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thoughts and prayer's from MI. We're all here for your family!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know what you're going through. We've been there, too.

Please know you're in our thoughts.

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

NJ hugs and thoughts for a successful speedy recovery.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris and Heather,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. We will send all our positive Outbackers vibes your way in hopes of a speedy recovery.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chris,

Both Hugs and Prayers. We are hoping for a speedy and full recovery.

Jeff


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots of prayers from South Carolina!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sending our hugs, prayers, love and support from the Green Mountains!!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hugs all around from us here - Mike, Sherry, and Erica. We will certainly keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.

Mike


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

we are thinking of you in Pa


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

only the best(hugs and well wishes) from the PNW


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chris, I just read this for the first time so am a little late. But please know that all good energies and hope are being sent from Wolfwood to you and Heather. Stay strong!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, Chris, I had not heard. Please know that my family will be sending out lots of prayers and will be with you and Heather and the boys in spirit during this difficult time. Please give Heather a big hug from me and consider yourself hugged, as well. God bless all of you!


----------

